# Zimbabwe's women



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

First time! First time of hearing such news...

http://jezebel.com/5657043/women-accused-of-raping-man-in-zimbabwe


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> First time! First time of hearing such news...
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5657043/women-accused-of-raping-man-in-zimbabwe


Used to happen to me all the time...I just never reported it  j/k


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

Africa has a lot of matriarchal societies and, in general, Sub-Saharan women have a reputation for being strong, bold, and assertive. Some men cannot handle it. As for the sexual assaults, that is just wrong. Maybe the prime motive is theft and robbery.


----------

